# how old?



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

i am sitting here with my 16 year old akc master hunter yellow lab and was wondering how old are some of your dogs.

is there anybody out there with a master hunter lab this old?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

In the guiness book of records an older copy the longest lived dog at that time was a lab and he was 27 or 29

I have five 13 year old gsp's ( from same litter) at this time that are seemingly doing well

with old dogs you never know


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

fetchingfloyd
I just lost my 15 year old German wirehair she was a Master hunter. I have her daughter who is 9 and a master hunter and she is still going strong.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

gdg, would you pm me the bloodlines of your dog? In a year or two I'll be looking for another wirehaired.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

15 years... that is cool. sounds like you have found a good healthy line of wirehairs. 8)


----------

